# Standard Modern 1334 lathe



## ninefinger (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I am about to become the new owner of a used Standard Modern 1334 lathe. I am scheduled to pick it up this Saturday morning.

A couple of questions: 

Does anyone have an exploded view of this lathe - I've tried Google with so many variations on "Standard Modern" that I'm sick but no exploded view or dis-assembly instructions.

And any tips on dis-assembly? It's going to need to come apart for me to move it safely and have any chance of getting it to my basement.

Mike


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 14, 2012)

You can buy a copy here 
http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/STANDARD-Modern-1120-1334-Metal-Lathe-Operators-Part-Manual_p_707.html

$35
or contact the company
http://www.standard-modern.com/contact.html
tried to find a military pdf but no joy .
Tin


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 14, 2012)

This may help you out:
http://www.dnkk.com/Lathe/

Andrew


----------



## ninefinger (Apr 15, 2012)

Tin, Andrew,

Thanks for the links guys. I've got the lathe in my garage now - I may have to reconsider taking it to the basement. Its really heavy!!

Here are a couple of shots of it. See if you can spot something obviously wrong 

Mike


----------



## crab (Apr 15, 2012)

belts


----------



## metalmad (Apr 15, 2012)

hope u picked it up before turning her on :big:
Pete


----------



## ninefinger (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes - I saw that right away when checking it out before buying it.

I still need to change the motor - its currently 575VAC 3 phase, so I need 220VAC single phase or 3 phase and a phase converter and I need a tool post and chucks for it but other than that its in pretty good shape.
Its been sitting for 10+ years in a garage and before that was in a college so its seen more misuse than wear - there are a few marks on the compound where its contacted the chuck / work but everything still seems to be in working order - I'll find out when I get it running.

Mike


----------



## Holt (Apr 15, 2012)

Mike Ross  said:
			
		

> See if you can spot something obviously wrong


I see something else obviously wrong with that lathe.
It is in your garage, and not in mine  Exactly that size lathe i was looking for before i got my Colchester. Enjoy

Holt


----------



## ninefinger (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, here is the lathe as stripped down as it will get in preparation for the move to the basement. I was pleasantly surprised that the head stock is aligned to the ways by one of the vee's on the lathe bed (unlike the more modern Chinese 12x36 I was looking at getting). Also - the main bed casting weighs in at 300lbs +/- the tolerance of my old bathroom scale! That means it will make it to the basement without a major fight. I think the stand weighs almost as much as, same for the head stock but those are reasonable to handle carefully with planning and some help. Now to round up some strong helpers....

Mike


----------



## steamer (Apr 19, 2012)

That sure seems like a nice machine Mike!

Dave


----------



## ninefinger (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave 

I've ordered all that I need for it (chucks, QC tool post and some indexable cutters) except the motor. I want to see what I can find locally for a 3 phase 230 VAC motor and VFD versus a single phase setup. If I find a cheap enough single phase motor I may just buy it to get up and running but I think I'm hooked on 3 phase and VFD - I just love it on my mill! 

I've been without a good sized lathe now since December and having one sitting in my garage, not hooked up, is driving me nuts!
(so I get on here to pass the time  :big: )

Mike


----------



## steamer (Apr 19, 2012)

Your going to want the 3 phase for the quick stop and reverse......

Looking good man, my buddy has a Standard and Modern and loves it....it's a great lathe

Dave


----------



## Croy5199 (May 14, 2012)

I too have one of these, now i need a set of metric gears for threading. I you have some to sell please contact me at roy(at)rsmail.me.uk


----------



## ninefinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I thought I'd post this here to keep all this info together for anybody else who might be searching for info on these lathes.

Last night I was installing my new DRO on the cross slide and I had a few minutes where I was scratching my head.  Every turn of the dial is marked as 0.200" off the diameter, meaning 0.100" cross slide movement.  

Well I thought I had messed up the glass scale cause try as I might I wasn't getting that - 5 turns was 0.9842" on the DRO in diameter mode and 0.4921" in radius mode.

Well it became perfectly clear after a few moments - the cross slide screw is metric.  I switched to metric on the DRO and suddenly ever turn was exactly 2.50mm or 5.00mm depending on mode....

I guess that explains why I always had a hard time when turning to a small  diameter from a large one - my head math was right but my dials were lying to me!  I'll post up some pictures of the DRO install later - bit of a tight squeeze for the cross slide install!  Got to go play hockey now!

Mike


----------



## lathe nut (Oct 3, 2012)

ninefinger, Nice looking lathe there, I have a HF 14X40 with the three Phase motor, I bought a converter from American Rotary Corp. its the 10 HP and has worked great for years, Lathe Nut


----------



## bobrenz (Nov 4, 2012)

I just found this thread, but if you need a manual for a Standard Modern 13-34, let me know -I scanned mine in and I can forward it as a PDF in 2 parts - the manual, and the drawings - the drawings are scaled to print as ledger size. The total is about 2 MB for the drawings and about 1 MB for the manual.


----------

